# TIP OF THE DAY



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 13, 2017)

Is to siphon out the power steering reservoir and refill it with new fluid at regular intervals. Its often an area of neglect but doing this will actually be quite a help. That old dirty thick fluid is not good.


----------

